# Don Lugo (Thompson Cigar) Robusto Cigar Review - Bearable at best



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Bought this cigar to get the humidor for my son (adult) who has begun to appreciate cigars. Thought it would be fine for him in his early stages o...

Read the full review here: Don Lugo (Thompson Cigar) Robusto Cigar Review - Bearable at best


----------

